

Anonymous shuts down Facebook.com - MrJagil
https://twitter.com/AnonymousOwn3r

======
omegant
off topic: it seems that putting a link improves the buoyancy of the posts,
doesn´t it?.

------
snowwrestler
Twitter account claiming to represent Anonymous claims to shut down Facebook.

